# Yet another big step!



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Kind of a spur of the moment thing but today we went to a brewery to listen to the monks sing carols and took Mia and Nadja with us. We got there and I decided to walk up the Abbey Hill and my sister, who was walking Mia came wanted to join us. On the walk up we encountered a husky pup, probably around 8 weeks old, Nadja did react a little but not in her usual way, she did some high pitch yips and a play bow so she was trying to get the pup to play. The all up wasn’t very exciting nor was the walk down. When we got back to the brewery we met up with my mom and we listened to the pretty music while the dogs lay at our feet. I could hear and see people talking about Nadja, saying stuff how pretty she is and how well behaved, which made me feel good. It was rainy and cold so to keep us both entertained I grabbed a stick and did some obedience, which attracted a few watchers, that wasn’t planned but oh well. Walking back to where everyone was sitting a kid around 4 years asked to pet her, I’m kinda awkward socially so I just said yes, Nadja is good with kids and likes them so I had no concerns on how she would act. He pet her and she sniffed his legs and licked him then the kid planted a big ol kiss on her head and walked away, that left me dumbstruck. We encountered a couple more dogs who barked at us but Nadja didn’t bark back. It was her first time in a loud, busy scenario and I’m very proud of how she acted today!








Got this pretty picture of Nadja with the Virgin Mary monument that I thought looked nice, especially with the flowers.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Well isn’t she growing up


----------



## Zeppy (Aug 1, 2021)

Good girl Nadja!!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Future German Shepherd owner❤ 
And what a good girl she was!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> Well isn’t she growing up


Sure is, can’t believe we’ve come so far!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Sunflowers said:


> Future German Shepherd owner❤
> And what a good girl she was!


She definitely was a good girl, I’m so glad that she gave that little boy a positive experience with the breed.


----------



## SMcN (Feb 12, 2021)

Well done, Nadja! and very well done, NadDog24! Nadja didn't get there by herself.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

That's fantastic! She did great, and so did you to get her to that point  I would be thrilled too.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Giant thumbs up!


----------



## thefogles082810 (Dec 28, 2021)

Great job! She looks so much like my Kiara. She's absolutely beautiful!


----------

